# Rhinestones on bathing suits.



## Harley1431 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can rhinestones be heat pressed to any kind of bathing suits?????


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yup. Just no nylon fabric content. I have done a couple of bikinis.


----------



## Harley1431 (Dec 13, 2011)

jean518 said:


> Yup. Just no nylon fabric content. I have done a couple of bikinis.


 
Do you use a cutter to make your templets? If yes (kinda rhetorical question) which one?


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, but only for fashion use (I wouldn't guarantee the adhesive or color of the stones for a customer that intended to wear it for sport or swim - chlorine is a bleaching agent and it oxidizes lead.)

For an itsy bitsy teeny weeny** bikini I would use a setting wand, for larger suits (one piece) I might cut a template, depending on the design.

I have a USCutter right now, but I'm probably buying a Jaguar IV next week. 

**I also wouldn't guarantee the suits against a flying purple people eater attack.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I've done a couple of swimsuits with rhinestones but only for show. I'm not sure that any glue would hold up to chlorine or salt for very long.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Very true. Usually they are not worn for swimming. The designs I did were just fill type designs. I did make a template with my cutter. The top was just scattered stones. The bottom was two lines with larger stones at each end with scattered stones below. Actually looked very cool.


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

I have done some childrens bathing suits and haven't had any problems with heatpressing


----------

